
DigMyData: aha-nalytics  - sinzone
http://blogs.balsamiq.com/peldi/2011/09/06/digmydata/
======
mrclark411
Hi - this is Adam with DigMyData. We're eager for feedback on our small
business CEO dashboard. Happy to engage here or on Twitter (@digmydata).

~~~
Sujan
Looks really nice.

Super small feedback on the video on the front page: There's a strange peeping
noise every time the mic is activated and the lady talks. Kind of confused me
and had to listen to her a second time.

Is it real time?

~~~
mrclark411
Data is extracted approx every 2 hours. Most services rate limit and none of
the services offer "real time" data through their API (excepting Twitter).

Next video we do we'll turn down the peeping noise =)

~~~
Sujan
The real time question was more of an catch question, actually. I would
probably like and use an option to limit the refreshing of the data to every
morning, 8 o'clock.

The analytics software at my current job is 'real' time and just motivates
everybody to react like chickens or stay up late just to see the data early or
refresh every 5 minutes. Not because it makes sense, but because it's
possible.

------
rls2org
I know one of the founders personally. These are good guys with a great
product. Do yourself a favor and give DigMyData a try.

------
enepomnyaschih
I'm Egor, developer of DigMyData. I'm excited to participate in this project.
We put a lot of effort trying to make this application more useful and
convenient for users. Thank you.

------
fortunatojh
I was amazed to see how clear the chart is even having that much information
in it. You guys really managed to turn data into stories. I definitely
recomend it.

------
brainopener
I'm a co-founder of DigMyData.com mentioned in this article. We are eager for
feedback. Drop on by.

------
shushry
Very cool guys - looking forward to passing it on to my past adventures.

~~~
mrclark411
Thanks!

------
enspirity
It's a great service for your product analytics. Try a free trial

------
dankelly
Very excited about seeing this service in action.

Thanks, Dan

------
Necker47
Very cool idea from two great guys. Check it out!

